# Wiring Help



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

I feel like I've geen out of the game since Pro Logic came out so I need some help with this HDMI thing. I'm planning on running either a projector or LCD/Plasma in my small theater (20' long with two rows of seats with 9 & 14' viewing distances). I looked at the HDMI 1.3 vs 1.3a specs on wikipedia (yes I know it isn't the greatest reference), and I don't see a huge difference for video applications.

Should I run 1.3a to the projector or LCD/Plasma, or will 1.3 work just as well?

thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

This place has great prices on HDMI cables. I think that 1.3a has more bandwidth for audio but is the same as 1.3 for video. I could be wrong and if so maybe someone else will chime in. Anyway don't overpay for cables there is really no need too.IMO.
http://www.firefold.com/Default.aspx

This may help also.http://www.hdtvsupply.com/hd13rade.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

splitz said:


> Should I run 1.3a to the projector or LCD/Plasma, or will 1.3 work just as well?


The protocols (1.3, 1.3a) are specific to the equipment involved. All HDMI uses the same cable.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input.

I was confused because monoprice has cables listed as 1.3a.

If all HDMI uses the same cable, then in theory the only things I need to pay attention to is the gauge, conductor composition, terminator composition, and shielding. Correct?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For HDMI, you're giving it way too much thought. If you're running a fair distance, 20 feet or more, then you should get a larger gauge cable, but other than that, get what's cheap. If you are going in the neighborhood of 50", look for active/amplified cable systems. You'll know if it doesn't work, but it will.


----------

